# OH NO! Say it ain't so!



## sisco (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22030212


----------



## got smoke (Nov 30, 2007)

i guess 20 billion dollars is not enough profit for them i am just guessing i dont know how much they make. thank god i dont drink bud products.


----------



## goat (Nov 30, 2007)

I hate to hear that because I can't hardly drink without cooking.  Or something like that.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 30, 2007)

That's just UnAmerican!!


----------



## payson (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not a Bud drinker either. There's too much good beer out there to waste my time with the mass marketed, flavorless swill! Give me a Kulmbacher Eisbock anyday!


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 30, 2007)

Try payin what we have to in Canada for beer $ 19.99 cad / dozen for our own domestics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .............but at least it's 5 % alchol


----------



## payson (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you ever homebrew or go to the brew on premises locations? That would have to be a cheaper bet, wouldn't it? I know I can homebrew very high gravity beers here in the US for much less than their comparable store bought cousins. Even with the rising cost of grain and hops I can still save money buying in bulk. The quality isn't lacking either as long as good sanitation practices are adhered to. Of course, just like any other hobby the price of "must have" gadgets adds up!


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep , Payson , have made my own in the past , wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy  cheaper ....have all the equipment too , including kegs ....gotta get back to it .....although don't know where the times gonna come from with ...work ....smoking meats and brewing the misses wine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...doesn't leave alot of time ...guess I'll have to pay to play for now


----------

